# The Wild Thread



## Mo Deville (Oct 6, 2011)

I would love to see pics of wild animals that people have caught on camera themselves all in the one spot, i will start as soon as i have some, so hopefully we can see some cool animals in their natural evironment and give people another reason to get outdoors!!! 

Cheers Mo


----------



## Ned_fisch (Oct 6, 2011)

A green tree snake along the fence.


----------



## GeckoRider (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow thats a pretty green tree snake


----------



## Asharee133 (Oct 6, 2011)

Damn that's a big GTS O.O


----------



## Mo Deville (Oct 6, 2011)

Thats awsome that has to be the biggest green i'v ever seen!!!


----------



## Ned_fisch (Oct 6, 2011)

He was a very big boy, here's another to show off his size I little more.


----------



## GeckoRider (Oct 6, 2011)

Jesus!! :O


----------



## Mo Deville (Oct 6, 2011)

A big stick insect its not much but its a start as my phone smashed and lost a lot of wild animal pics and all my pics.

Cheers Mo


----------



## thesilverbeast (Oct 7, 2011)

Do you get them often mo-deville? Its a goliath stick insect.


----------



## Mo Deville (Oct 7, 2011)

Not that i know of it's the only one iv seen, it was a couple of years ago but the biggest i'v see yet in the wild myself.


----------



## guzzo (Oct 7, 2011)

View attachment 220787
A Freshie from the weekend.


----------



## ianinoz (Oct 7, 2011)

Adult male eastern water skink who lives under my house - asking for another mealworm. ( I think he's the local alpha male ).





Newborn baby eastern water skink in my flower bed. Didn't like the camera. First we saw her was on Fathers' Day and Lizzy wasn't far away.





Adult female water skink ( the above baby's mother ) and she is wild and inside our house is her territory.




Making herself at home and really enjoying the aircon.


----------



## GeckoRider (Oct 7, 2011)

View attachment 220788
View attachment 220789
View attachment 220790


A few pictures from about a year ago


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 7, 2011)

Some pics























































Cheers


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 7, 2011)

I could go on for 201 photos but a few choice ones first I guess. 




Gehyra lazelli by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Saltuarius moritzi by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Lucasium steindachneri by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Strophurus strophurus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

enjoy.


----------



## snakes123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just a few, mostly leaf tails.


----------



## solar 17 (Oct 7, 2011)

"This is not my photo" but a friend of my partner but l think the photo speaks for its self.
..........solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Oct 7, 2011)

Here's a couple that have been found on site visits for work.

Jervis Bay, ACT - Diamond Python














Pickabooba, NSW - Red Belly Blacks


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## davebarrow (Oct 7, 2011)

they are really cool pic 

if i want to be a reptile photography should i use a proper camra or just a basic digital camra and how much should i get one for


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 7, 2011)

Depends how into it you get. If you want to be a professional you should be shooting at least with a Canon 7D or better (or another brand of similar quality). I used to use and Olympus E3 which was fine for any flash macro photography but sucks in the day time. I have recently switched to a Canon 5D and find it is far better.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 7, 2011)

Don't know if you guys can see it, this is the same croc as above before we pulled it out of the water. I never noticed this until i posted that other pic and was going through the album but there's another glowing eye in the water not that far from the dead croc... I might need to be a little more careful next time.


----------



## GeckoRider (Oct 7, 2011)

One of the main reasons for me getting the iPhone 4S next week is the 8mp Camera lol

Idk about you but i count 3 sets of eyes the bright obvious one then there's one to the right of that and one out in the distance lol.. i'm probably wrong tho


----------



## Carnelian (Oct 7, 2011)

A few from our area -


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 7, 2011)

It's a 5 Wringed Brown.... with 6 wrings :O So that's why they changed the name to just wringed brown. 

What species is the Strophurus?


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 7, 2011)

A nice size EB in the back yard a while ago.


----------



## Carnelian (Oct 7, 2011)

Not up on Gecko species so I'm not sure what it is, if it helps we live north of Longreach in central QLD. 

The Ringed Browns are a neat little critter, we have seen a few recently along with 2 Speckled Browns, 4th pic.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 7, 2011)

Yep that would confirm my suspicion that the gecko is _Strophurus ciliaris _ssp._ aberans_. 

Nice pics.


----------



## Carnelian (Oct 7, 2011)

There are so many _Strophurus _& they all look similar, makes it hard if you are not right up on a species.

The ID will keep my son happy, he has been trying to figure it out for a while & had it narrowed down to a couple but wasn't 100%.


----------



## ianinoz (Oct 7, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Some pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent photographic captures.... really like the dragon and the little skinks - I know how hard it is to get a good photo of these shy and skittish lizards.



Carnelian said:


> A few from our area -



That bluey looks ready give birth - NOW !!!!

Is that praying mantis a pet ? - I've kept them as pets sometimes and that one is excellent specimen.



snakes123 said:


> Just a few, mostly leaf tails.



Wish we had more geckos in my neighbourhood - I can't recall ever seeing on in my tree, shed, of under the eaves of my house. (Doesn't mean they aren't around).

Nice captures on the camera.


----------



## Fang101 (Oct 7, 2011)

_Is that praying mantis a pet ? - I've kept them as pets sometimes and that one is excellent specimen.

_Yeah it was somewhat a pet for a few months untill it laid a huge cluster of eggs and she unfortuneatly died shortly after. There were hundreds of littles mantis'es a few weeks later. She was quite interesting having and at night i had to catch whatever insects i found which she loved eating. We all reckon the little bluie was extremely fat & ready to pop, we saw her about 3 months ago on the road to Longreach & moved her off the road.


----------



## OffRoadHerps (Oct 7, 2011)

Here are a couple of photos of a Diamond we saw last weekend. We were fishing down some little side rivers and came across this little fella basking on a branch over the water. The photos are not that good but the interesting thing was he had no tail! A couple of millimetres from the cloaca was all stump!


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 7, 2011)

Is that a tidal river?


----------



## OffRoadHerps (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah it is tidal, the tide was up when we were in there. They are little mangrove off shoots, saw a fairly large lace monitor as well he was bell phase but I wasn't quick enough with the camera.


----------



## ianinoz (Oct 7, 2011)

OffRoadHerps said:


> Yeah it is tidal, the tide was up when we were in there. They are little mangrove off shoots, saw a fairly large lace monitor as well he was bell phase but I wasn't quick enough with the camera.



Sounds like a special trip. Always nice to encounter nice reptiles in the wild and to be able to watch them doing their reptilely things (esp if they are oblivious to your presence). Even better to capture the moment for ever with a camera.





OffRoadHerps said:


> Here are a couple of photos of a Diamond we saw last weekend. We were fishing down some little side rivers and came across this little fella basking on a branch over the water. The photos are not that good but the interesting thing was he had no tail! A couple of millimetres from the cloaca was all stump!



Nice photos. Pays to keep the eyes open and a camera handy eh.

Were you drifting with tide at the time or using one of those quiet electric thrusters to motor about and get close to the animals ?

Wish I had a boat.... 

BUT did you catch a feed ?


----------



## OffRoadHerps (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah it was a great weekend! We were in a flat bottom boat with an electric bow motor, with all the rain of late and the high tide we could cruise through all the shallow mangrove creeks which aren't normally accessible. Didn't catch many fish, just a few flatheads  we were too busy exploring the amazing scenery!


----------



## meatman (Oct 7, 2011)

Heres a couple from around the home & a death adder from Daly Waters

Cheers Justin


----------



## MathewB (Oct 7, 2011)

An Unknown Turtle (Identify at will)





And Eastern Bearded Dragon




A Small Eyed Snake (Thanks jase)



Some EWS


----------



## jase75 (Oct 7, 2011)

The baby RBB is actually a Small Eyed Snake.


----------



## MathewB (Oct 7, 2011)

jase75 said:


> The baby RBB is actually a Small Eyed Snake.



And that shows my Herping experience  haha thanks


----------



## jase75 (Oct 7, 2011)

Nope probs, some nice pics.


----------



## ianinoz (Oct 7, 2011)

MathewB said:


> An Unknown Turtle (Identify at will)
> View attachment 220968
> View attachment 220969
> View attachment 220970
> ...



I'm invisible and part of the tree ....  seen quite a few like that, just walked right up and they never moved a millimeter until I reached out and touched them. 

Nice EWS you've got there. Got a soft spot for EWSs.


----------



## MathewB (Oct 8, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> I'm invisible and part of the tree ....  seen quite a few like that, just walked right up and they never moved a millimeter until I reached out and touched them.
> 
> Nice EWS you've got there.


I wasn't game enough to touch him, until then I hadn't actually seen EWS that close and I was quite surprised to how big they were


ianinoz said:


> Got a soft spot for EWSs.



You don't say


----------



## OffRoadHerps (Oct 8, 2011)

MathewB said:


> An Unknown Turtle (Identify at will)
> View attachment 220968
> View attachment 220969
> View attachment 220970
> ...



great photos ...loving the EWS ones!


----------



## Bushman (Oct 8, 2011)

This is an Eastern Long-necked Turtle (_Chelodina longicollis_).
I'm guessing that it's a big, well-matured female.


MathewB said:


> An Unknown Turtle (Identify at will)


----------



## Mo Deville (Oct 8, 2011)

A few more.


----------



## ianinoz (Oct 8, 2011)

Guess who came out for a visit while I was having a cup of tea and sitting on my camp chair on my front footpath and enjoying a liitle sun .






Fortunately I had the camera handy sitting in reach on it's tripod on the patio - I was hoping I might spot her. (Lizzy's about 1 month old baby).

Very hard to get a good photo, darned autofocus wanted to focus on everything else (in the background) than her, so nothing for it but to switch off autofocus and do a quick manual focus. Managed to get a few shots before the neighbours dog came out and started barking at me - spooking her.

Canon 40D on tripod , Yongnuo TC-80N3A remote controller, Sigma 50-150mm f2.8 APO DC HSM Zoom (at 150mm) - manually focused , auto exposure auto apeture - shot from about 1 m away , if that helps.

Very pleased that she's OK and is still hanging about.

She's so tiny and cute and delicate looking and she's a very beautiful little skink. I think she was eying off a little green catepillar that was crawling across the footpath when I got the above photo.


----------



## book (Oct 8, 2011)

Some of our backyard wildlife.


----------



## Bushman (Oct 8, 2011)

OffRoadHerps said:


> Here are a couple of photos of a Diamond we saw last weekend. We were fishing down some little side rivers and came across this little fella basking on a branch over the water. The photos are not that good but the interesting thing was he had no tail! A couple of millimetres from the cloaca was all stump!


I love seeing wild Diamond pics. This one looks like it was hanging out over a tidal waterway. Was the water brackish and vegetation essentially mangrove swamp?

I've seen quite a few wild Diamonds with stumpy tails. I've often wondered how and why it happens???


----------



## Serpentess (Oct 8, 2011)

A few of my bad photos of some cool wildlife.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 8, 2011)

> A few of my bad photos of some cool wildlife.



Rubbish those are all great sharp well lit (especially the EWD) photos. Wouldn't need to do any better unless you want to sell them. They are great photos.


----------



## lysseee (Oct 8, 2011)

i hate living in such an urban area!
rarely get to experience these amazing animals without a trip down the coast


----------



## coastycarp (Oct 8, 2011)

*coastal carpet python*


----------



## crail4 (Oct 8, 2011)

Non of these are reptiles but on the same day i found a blind snake and a few Water dragons.View attachment 221093
View attachment 221094
View attachment 221095


----------



## Mo Deville (Oct 8, 2011)

These pics are awsome guys well done, keep em coming!!!


----------



## guzzo (Oct 8, 2011)

View attachment 221097
I love these birds! Taken at Yellow Waters Kakadu!


----------



## Serpentess (Oct 8, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Rubbish those are all great sharp well lit (especially the EWD) photos. Wouldn't need to do any better unless you want to sell them. They are great photos.


Aww shucks. Thanks Geck.


----------



## OffRoadHerps (Oct 8, 2011)

Bushman said:


> I love seeing wild Diamond pics. This one looks like it was hanging out over a tidal waterway. Was the water brackish and vegetation essentially mangrove swamp?
> 
> I've seen quite a few wild Diamonds with stumpy tails. I've often wondered how and why it happens???



Yeah the place we found him was all mangrove swamp…I was curious too as to what happened must have been some time ago though as he was fully healed.

Here is a couple more picks from different adventures, the echidna, kookaburra and centipede with eggs were taken while up the bush and the others are from Cambodia and Laos last year…the buffalo and ducks aren’t really ‘Wild’ but they definitely don’t live in behind fences they just roam around.


----------



## Serpentess (Oct 8, 2011)

I see some birds have been posted. I used to love taking bird photos. Here's a few of them:
The awesome thing is that all but two of these photos were taken either at my mum's house, a friends house or a friends relatives house.


----------



## grizz (Oct 9, 2011)

a few


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 9, 2011)

I love the Broad Headed Grizz. Those Hoplocephalus are really photogenic as long as you don't get bitten. 



> I see some birds have been posted. I used to love taking bird photos. Here's a few of them:
> The awesome thing is that all but two of these photos were taken either at my mum's house, a friends house or a friends relatives house.



Nice bird shots. Lacking a telephoto lens I don't often do these. The second and third one (I presume some kind of honeyeater?) are really good in terms of nice light and sharpness. But my favourite of the bunch is the Magpie, where the light around it seems lighter than the backround giving it a halo effect.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 9, 2011)

OffRoadHerps said:


> Yeah the place we found him was all mangrove swamp…I was curious too as to what happened must have been some time ago though as he was fully healed.
> 
> Here is a couple more picks from different adventures, the echidna, kookaburra and centipede with eggs were taken while up the bush and the others are from Cambodia and Laos last year…the buffalo and ducks aren’t really ‘Wild’ but they definitely don’t live in behind fences they just roam around.



pede is a cormocephalus aurantiipes


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Oct 10, 2011)

Here's one for the skink people.
Not sure what it is but was found in the Nan Tein Buddist temple gardens.
Feel free to post the species name. I was thinking some sort of water skink?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 10, 2011)

Eulamprus quoyii Eastern-Water Skink


----------



## Serpentess (Oct 10, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> I love the Broad Headed Grizz. Those Hoplocephalus are really photogenic as long as you don't get bitten.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice bird shots. Lacking a telephoto lens I don't often do these. The second and third one (I presume some kind of honeyeater?) are really good in terms of nice light and sharpness. But my favourite of the bunch is the Magpie, where the light around it seems lighter than the backround giving it a halo effect.


Thanks again, Geck.  That Magpie photo has always been a favourite of mine with the incoming showering clouds in the background. Yes you're right, the second and third pics are honey eaters. They're both Blue-Faced Honey Eaters, the first is an adult and the second is a fluffy juvenile. I wish I had some sort of awesome camera set up, but these were all taken with my Olympus digital camera (it has manual focus and high optical zoom, but that's about all, lol). It's currenty playing up on me and I'm only left with my Kodak point and shoot, so even though the Olympus wasn't that flash I miss being able to use it.


----------



## ianinoz (Oct 10, 2011)

The_S_Word said:


> Here's one for the skink people.
> Not sure what it is but was found in the Nan Tein Buddist temple gardens.
> Feel free to post the species name. I was thinking some sort of water skink?



Nice capture. 

What a magnificent long tail !

Was it only a little one or a big one (about 12 - 13" longish nose to end of tail) ?

Had some kind of dragon visit this morning, sorry I couldn't see enough of it's body through the branches and leaves from my patio, it was well up in my tree , to a get a good look at it and it didn't stay long enough for me go inside and grab my 300 f2.8 . 
Only noticed it because the minnor birds where harassing it because they have fledgings in tow and they were making a big racket and trying to peck it to drive it away. Last I saw of it was it jumping to the ground and running across the road where it disappeared under their side fence and gave their dog a surprise. There is a wild bushy nature strip behind their house - I'm guessing it came from there.

First time I've had a dragon on my property that I know off.


----------



## grimbeny (Oct 10, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> Had some kind of dragon visit this morning, sorry I couldn't see enough of it's body through the branches and leaves from my patio, it was well up in my tree , couldn't get a get a good look at it and it didn't stay long enough for me go inside and grab my 300 f2.8 .
> Only noticed it because the minnor birds where harassing it because they have fledgings in tow and they were making a big racket and trying to peck it to drive it away.
> First time I've had a dragon on my property that I know off.



Sounds like a monitor to me.


----------



## ianinoz (Oct 10, 2011)

grimbeny said:


> Sounds like a monitor to me.



Didn't look like one - I saw a black mark (looked like a robber) along the side of it's face.... I suspect a water dragon. I have been told by the kid next door there are some in the local creek.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Oct 10, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Eulamprus quoyii Eastern-Water Skink



Thanks Stephen.
I had a feeling thats what it was.



ianinoz said:


> Nice capture.
> 
> What a magnificent long tail !
> 
> Was it only a little one or a big one (about 12 - 13" longish nose to end of tail) ?



Thanks. All the EWS there had pretty long tails.
That one in the picture had about a 100mm SV length.

Some larger ones there would have been 150mm plus.



ianinoz said:


> Didn't look like one - I saw a black mark (looked like a robber) along the side of it's face.... I suspect a water dragon. I have been told by the kid next door there are some in the local creek.



The Black line across the side of the head under the eye makes me think it was an Eastern Water Dragon, _Physignathus lesueurii lesueurii_


----------



## ianinoz (Oct 10, 2011)

The_S_Word said:


> Thanks Stephen.
> I had a feeling thats what it was.
> 
> 
> ...


It sure ran fast, it was back on the ground , across the council strip, across the road and across the front lawn of the house across the road in next to no time...


----------



## jamesjr (Oct 10, 2011)

Still trying to take some half decent pics.

Cheers


----------



## Adsell (Oct 10, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Yep that would confirm my suspicion that the gecko is _Strophurus ciliaris _ssp._ aberans_.
> 
> Nice pics.


It is not aberrans, they are the nw WA sub-species. Either ciliaris or krisalys
Ads


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 11, 2011)

> It is not aberrans, they are the nw WA sub-species. Either ciliaris or krisalys
> Ads



You are right, sorry. But it is definitely S.ciliaris, S.krisalys do not have such prominent eyelashes or tail spikes.


----------



## CamdeJong (Oct 11, 2011)

A few cool ones. Nice RBB I rehabilitated after it was attacked by a dog on a snake call, only one I've caught with a head like that. Coastal, baby Keelback and a 179cm striped EB.View attachment 221503
View attachment 221506
View attachment 221508
View attachment 221509


----------



## Mo Deville (Nov 13, 2011)

frog


----------

